# Brushing wet or brushing dry



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

If you are brushing in between grooms you should be fine using a regular pin brush if you are worried about breaking or damaging coat.

For dematting purposes when heavy brushing or dematting is needed I think doing it while the dog is wet is much easier on the coat, or at the very least once the dog is clean. It's difficult to dematt and brush out a dirty dog.

I like brushing while drying with the blower after grooming and then once dry I comb through to finish.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think you need to WET the coat, but just a fine mist of a good finishing spray will protect the coat and make your brush out's so much easier and it WON"T unfluff the coat. It also helps keep the coat from tangling as much.

Just lightly mist each area are you are brushing.


----------

